# Red ears after plucking at the groomers



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Poor Hattie. I noticed when I looked in her ears last night that they looked rather red after having been plucked at the groomers yesterday 

Is this normal? She doesn't seem to be too bothered by them but is, ever so often, scratching at them a bit and shaking her head.

Is there anything I can buy to help calm them calm down a bit or is this not really necessary? The groomer seems to have gone a bit overboard on them .

I have severely gone off groomers after yesterday's first experience!


----------



## katie87 (Aug 17, 2012)

my cocker spaniel used to shake his head a lot after ear hair removal. the vet said it was due to his ears feeling strange without all that hair there. i'd maybe keep an eye on the redness though


----------

